# Spring Wood Barter Convention to be held in SE Wisconsin!!!



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Ok so myself @Final Strut @rob3232 @Schroedc have come up with a date for the Spring Woodbarter Convention. It will be held at my sawmill in West Bend Wi May 31st. The date is the Saturday after memorial day. (Memorial day is the 26th this year) There is a google map of my location on my website which is linked in my signature. My phone number is also there. Over the next day or two I will tag all the members I know of from Wisconsin, Iowa, Minnesota, and Illinois. There is roughly 200 members in those 4 states!! I have debated tagging members in Indiana and Michigan but if anybody thinks it would be a good idea so they get an email making them aware of the gathering I can do that. The Gathering is open to all woodbarter memebers and their families so if you want to fly in or make a long road trip have at er!! My Boss at the insurance agency owns a hotel in town if anybody needs/wants a room let me know in advance and I will see if I can get you a discount. When I asked him about discounts in the past for family members he offered a $20 discount I can't make any promises but he will likely do something for easing the cost of a room. 

Over the winter the 4 of us got together for a day at Collins shop in Minnesota. It was a blast and then some. The more the merrier so lets get together for a day full of wood fun. My shop will be open to anybody who would want to do a demonstration of any kind from lathe work to boxes etc.. I will also be running the sawmill on this day. I think Rob has a log that will get milled if he brings it out. IF you had a log, burl, or demonstration Idea drop me a PM and we can explore the time/material/safety requirements to make it happen. I have some safety gear but be sure to bring some ear plugs and safety glasses at a minimum. Sturdy shoes/boots are also recommended. For the safety of everybody I won't be able to let anybody use the equipment or be near a demonstration without proper safety gear!! I hope everybody understands on this point. 

The day wouldn't be complete without some wood swapping as well so bring some wood if you would like to swap. I WANT TO BE CLEAR THAT THIS IS NOT A REQUIRMENT TO ATTEND!! Feel free to show up with or without trading goodies. You will be welcomed with open arms either way!!

Here is my first list of tags all of these members should be from Wisconsin! if you have moved please forgive me and update your location status in your profile hehe!!
@arkie 
@greybeard 
@Allen Tomaszek 
@pinky 
@woodturner39 
@amandat 
@Arbormon 
@Betty 
@bigbbob 
@Brian 
@BrianL 
@Burlkraft 
@darren 
@dave jirgl 
@davelindgren 
@diyguy 
@djnphotowoodworking 
@eaglea1 
@elburts 
@From The Forty 
@Gerald Jensen 
@goosehunter 
@Graybeard 
@HamTurns 
@hazard 
@Jason Swanson 
@Jcec 
@jderyck 
@Jeff Selchow 
@Joe Van Norman 
@jtbeatty3 
@LarryLeeK 
@LOman 
@mapleman 
@Mistake.Maker 
@mpmopc 
@Mr Rabbit's Woods 
@mrtrenier 
@Packman 
@pvechart 
@Ronaldo 
@Sawyer 
@ss13 
@ssajn 
@tdjumr 
@Timberwerks 
@ToolCaddy 
@Toyman 
@turningdesire 
@TwistedHammer 
@w00dtrnr1 
@woodennicol 
@Woodturner1 
@WoodWrite 
@wracinowski 
@yeblad

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

A good point was brought up behind the scenes related to the Spring WB Convention. Seeing as this is a family included event, alcohol should be banned for the day. I'm not saying beer and booze are bad but it could be bad at a family event so in effort to prevent a negative event it would be best to abstain for the day. Thanks for understanding. For the record when we got together over the winter not a drop was consumed and it was a blast this time around shouldn't be any different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> A good point was brought up behind the scenes related to the Spring WB Convention. Seeing as this is a family included event, alcohol should be banned for the day. I'm not saying beer and booze are bad but it could be bad at a family event so in effort to prevent a negative event it would be best to abstain for the day. Thanks for understanding. For the record when we got together over the winter not a drop was consumed and it was a blast this time around shouldn't be any different.




No Beer???? Are you sure it's Wisconsin over there?????? 

Seriously though, I agree with the combination of family and possibly powered equipment that a dry event is a good idea. 

Oh, BTW- I do plan to be there unless the world ends between now and then.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Schroedc said:


> No Beer???? Are you sure it's Wisconsin over there??????
> 
> Seriously though, I agree with the combination of family and possibly powered equipment that a dry event is a good idea.
> 
> Oh, BTW- I do plan to be there unless the world ends between now and then.


It seems sacrilege that the home state of Miller, Pabst, and Schlitz to be dry but in the name of family and safety those guys can just roll in their graves for the day. On a side note I can arrange for a spread of cheese and foot long brats to be had!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

ok here is the list of Members who are in IL if i missed anybody i apologize everybody is invited whether or not you are on the list I am just tagging members so they get an email about the thread here.
@Ambee156
@Andy
@barlowg
@BeSquare
@Black.joshua
@BloomingtonMike
@bound
@buzz_saw
@carverindian
@CgoRic
@chicago
@CHICAGOHAND
@chondroTim
@Chuck M
@Corn farmer
@CrashDavis
@crosswoodtimberproducts
@D Oxford
@damgoodwood
@Daren
@Debi Slager
@DHapp
@djg
@DomInick
@Eric Wallace
@Evilfrog
@Figgytwigg
@Gary Friedlund
@gmcromp
@grandpaswoodshop
@hardwoodhoarder
@HomeBody
@hwkman
@JohnK007
@joshiachelli
@Jumpsticks
@kg1584
@knothead
@knotheaded
@ktm
@kurtmkurlek
@logarwoodworks
@mikeswoods
@Miterman60
@Mketelsen
@Moorewoodwork
@mta1019
@Musky51
@nkollross
@Novak
@patmbeech
@ponyrider127
@Prairie Game Calls
@PSylvester
@RB1964
@Rizick
@rmoster
@Rob73
@RobbS
@Scotty D.
@strasserd
@thegrgyle
@Thomas Wolsko
@trc65
@tukie
@Turttle725
@washboard60
@wdcrvr
@williamson


----------



## Kevin

Yeah don't forget Old Milwaukee lol.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Yeah don't forget Old Milwaukee lol.


or milwaukee's best! LOL


----------



## Kevin

Greg they won't get an email unless they opted in for it.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Greg they won't get an email unless they opted in for it.


DOH!! I thought you get an email automatically if you are tagged! Oh well I will continue so those who have opted in will get the notification of the tag.


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


>


that is classic! lol


----------



## Sprung

Sounds like an awesome day! I'd love to attend, but that's just a little far away for me to be able to attend, especially with commitments the day before and the day after. I've even got friends in West Bend that I haven't seen in about 2 1/2 years that I'd really like to see again and could have done both if I'd be able to make it.

I was just in Rochester for a conference Monday through Wednesday and really wish I would have had some extra time where I could make a run down to Colin's shop and meet him and check out his shop... If you guys do meet up at Colin's shop again, or in that area, let me know! I'm within 3 hours of there and could easily make it a day trip over that way. (Wasn't quite yet in MN - in the process of moving - when you guys met up over there.)


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Ok up next is the MN memebers Just a few thoughts here. Both @RusDemka and @Jon Kennedy are MN members if you could make it and be willing to do a demo on casting or stabalizing that would be SUPER COOL!! No pressure 

@alnandy
@blaineo
@Bmcevoy
@Bobco
@bwh3805
@Dave
@Jon Kennedy
@jpdragondr
@junkhound
@Kris Hanson
@Mark G
@meridian
@michael james
@moparcountry
@mummra1981
@Nelson Woodworks
@northern21
@padron
@PSNCO
@rchickey
@RedCedarArrow
@rmbonham
@RusDemka
@tarheel
@thewoodguy
@UpNorthWoods
@Upnxwood16
@visionmn2
@winters98
@WoodJunkie
@WoodbyDesign
@writhe82

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RusDemka

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Ok up next is the MN memebers Just a few thoughts here. Both @RusDemka and @Jon Kennedy are MN members if you could make it and be willing to do a demo on casting or stabalizing that would be SUPER COOL!! No pressure
> 
> @alnandy
> @blaineo
> @Bmcevoy
> @Bobco
> @burlguy72
> @bwh3805
> @Dave
> @Jon Kennedy
> @jpdragondr
> @junkhound
> @Kris Hanson
> @Mark G
> @meridian
> @michael james
> @moparcountry
> @mummra1981
> @Nelson Woodworks
> @northern21
> @padron
> @PSNCO
> @rchickey
> @RedCedarArrow
> @rmbonham
> @RusDemka
> @tarheel
> @thewoodguy
> @UpNorthWoods
> @Upnxwood16
> @visionmn2
> @winters98
> @WoodJunkie
> @WoodbyDesign
> @writhe82




Well im no expert on casting or stabilizing :)


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

RusDemka said:


> Well im no expert on casting or stabilizing :)


no worries. If can come great if you can come and share the knowledge you have that would be awesome also. I think @Final Strut also does casting and @Schroedc does stabilizing so maybe it can be a tag team event


----------



## Final Strut

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> no worries. If can come great if you can come and share the knowledge you have that would be awesome also. I think @Final Strut also does casting and @Schroedc does stabilizing so maybe it can be a tag team event


If Dema can't make it I would gladly pack up my tank and bring it along for a little casting demo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Final Strut said:


> If Dema can't make it I would gladly pack up my tank and bring it along for a little casting demo.


Sweet! That is awesome!!! Thank you much!!


----------



## RusDemka

Final Strut said:


> If Dema can't make it I would gladly pack up my tank and bring it along for a little casting demo.


 even if I make it, I cant teach people something that I myself are still experimenting with LOL


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

ok last of the list i have so far is the Members from Iowa.

@BillG 
@bmketchum 
@boxerman 
@duhunter67 
@Hoss 
@Jackelope 
@Jason 
@jimmyjames 
@John7679 
@Kerry Lindsay 
@klgrau 
@Mac 
@Mas 
@Nepplelo 
@samm47 
@slharder 
@spark0506 
@The Fool 
@walnutwoodshop 
@WapsiWood 
@WSSI


----------



## ripjack13

Man, this sounds like it's gonna be an awesome day....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Ok here is what we will be milling (in addition to any logs you guys bring with) I picked up a bunch of cherry burls today the biggest one is around 340 pounds. I will save this one to crack open at the spring gathering. Bring your cameras it's gonna be awesome!!!

The list for demos is at 2 scott (Finalstrut) said he would share how he casts and I will share how to break down big burls. The big cherry burl will be the one unless I find something cooler before then.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Only 10 days till we can get together for a day of fun. Here is a list of who i know is coming
@Treecycle Hardwoods 
@Final Strut 
@Schroedc 
@rob3232 
@Timberwerks 

If i missed anybody that had intended on coming let me know and i will keep a running list as we get closer. Also if you plan on bringing the family let me know. I will make my kiddos be home as well if there will be other kids coming.


----------



## Schroedc

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Only 10 days till we can get together for a day of fun. Here is a list of who i know is coming
> @Treecycle Hardwoods
> @Final Strut
> @Schroedc
> @rob3232
> @Timberwerks
> 
> If i missed anybody that had intended on coming let me know and i will keep a running list as we get closer. Also if you plan on bringing the family let me know. I will make my kiddos be home as well if there will be other kids coming.



Just gonna be me. the family has plans to go spend my money that day :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232

Me for sure and hopefully my friend Matt. I haven't told him yet but the family is staying at their house and I think he would like to see his Ironwood log .


----------



## Final Strut

It will be just me. My boys have a lacrosse game in the morning and my wife is working in the afternoon.


----------



## dave53223

I would like to come.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

dave53223 said:


> I would like to come.


Awesome! I am glad to hear it!


----------



## Nature Man

Would be a blast, but the trek from California is just too far... Chuck


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Less than a week left!! Can't wait guys looking forward to seeing all of you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I wished I could come, but I have too much going on right now and I can't get away at this time. It would be great to meet everyone. I have always had a good time with any wood barter member that I have met. You are all in for a good gathering and I hope to see lots of pics, so everyone bring your cameras!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dave53223

What time does it start?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

dave53223 said:


> What time does it start?


That is a bridge we have to cross this week. Collin and Rob are traveling the farthest (dema could be in that group if he is coming) What time do you guys think is good to kick things off?


----------



## dave53223

I have not idea. This will be my first get togther. I can come over any time it starts.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

You will be kept in the loop for sure. Let's see what @Schroedc and @rob3232 are thinking and we can go from there. I wouldn't mind people staggering their visits but that wouldn't lend itself well to a group visit.


----------



## Final Strut

I am taking a half day of vacation Friday night so I can bug out at 7:00 pm and go home and load up. Guess I better start putting a list together.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Final Strut said:


> I am taking a half day of vacation Friday night so I can bug out at 7:00 pm and go home and load up. Guess I better start putting a list together.


Sweet! Now we have a serious participant taking vacation and everything! Looking forward to seeing you again Scott. I have a vacuum pump and compressor on my end if you didn't want to haul everything this way.


----------



## Schroedc

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> You will be kept in the loop for sure. Let's see what @Schroedc and @rob3232 are thinking and we can go from there. I wouldn't mind people staggering their visits but that wouldn't lend itself well to a group visit.




I need you to PM me directions or at least an address so I can figure out how long a drive, that will determine time. I'm pretty sure I'm coming unless the world ends between now and then :)


----------



## Final Strut

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Sweet! Now we have a serious participant taking vacation and everything! Looking forward to seeing you again Scott. I have a vacuum pump and compressor on my end if you didn't want to haul everything this way.


I won't need the vacuum pump but I will need the compressor. With the humidity and the need for a toaster oven to do Alumilite I am going to just bring poly resin and just do some solid resin blanks and maybe a couple of waste wood blanks. The poly resin I have is not the best for waste wood but it will get the point across. I will explain how I do my Alumilite blanks along the way.

Like Colin I am going to need an address.


----------



## rob3232

I'll be in Campbellsport late on friday night.... short drive on sat. Can not wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

Hey Greg, How short of stuff can you mill? I have a piece of mulberry crotch and a piece of white cedar that I would like to slab up but my saw is down at the moment.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

3 feet is a good safe length but I can rig it up for shorter stuff if needed.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Just checking in to see if an 10 or 11 am start time is doable for everybody? I have a few local guys wondering when we are gonna kick things off. Im trying to have them show up when the bulk majority of people will be around for maximum mingling!


----------



## Schroedc

10/11 sounds good. I hope to be there before noon so.....


----------



## Kevin

I can make it before noon. 



 

No, on second thought I don't think I can so go ahead and start without me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> I can make it before noon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, on second thought I don't think I can so go ahead and start without me.


will do but you better not stand us up completely!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

I only have a 2 hour drive so 10:00 is very doable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232

Sounds good. See you thenish;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dave53223

I can be there at 10.00 am. I will bring Timberwerks with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Cool see you guys then


----------



## Schroedc

Hey- Quick Question for anyone going. Does anyone happen to have a Majestic Jr. Pen kit I could buy from them they could bring along? I paid for expedited shipping from my supplier but they did not ship on time and I've got a deadline to make.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brink

I was going to attend, then I thought it wasn't fair to put everyone in jeopardy of Kevin's rogue asteroid attacks.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I was going to attend, then I thought it wasn't fair to put everyone in jeopardy of Kevin's rogue asteroid attacks.



It's about time you stop trying to hide behind homo sapiens. Step out into a filed alone and face your cosmic fate . . . .


----------



## Brink

Is a filed alone different than sanded alone?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Seeing as wood is pretty flammable I think ya'll should keep your cosmic asteroid thingies at home. I can't take the risk of burning the sawmill to the ground over some prehistoric evolutionary feud between a monkey and a neanderthal. Sorry to crash the party guys:(

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Is a filed alone different than sanded alone?



Probably closer to being planed alone.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Or in Kevin's NJ public education, planned aloan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> I was going to attend, then I thought it wasn't fair to put everyone in jeopardy of Kevin's rogue asteroid attacks.


I had asteroids once, but a doctor gave me an ointment for that.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I just got in a washed up for the day. WOW! What a day it was! The weather was great. The fellowship was even better than the wood! Thank you to everyone who came. Here is a tasty morsel of cherry burl for ya to drool on til I get done with dinner then I can post some more.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Final Strut

I got home about a half hour ago and I must say it was quite a day. That burl was awesome. I have to agree with Greg when he says that the fellowship was outstanding. We (as in Greg, Colin, Rob, and myself) have already decided that we are going to do this again in the fall. We just have to decide who is hosting this time. Thanks Greg for hosting this time around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Final Strut said:


> I got home about a half hour ago and I must say it was quite a day. That burl was awesome. I have to agree with Greg when he says that the fellowship was outstanding. We (as in Greg, Colin, Rob, and myself) have already decided that we are going to do this again in the fall. We just have to decide who is hosting this time. Thanks Greg for hosting this time around.


It was my pleasure! Here are a couple more pix for everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool you guys! My kind of gathering.:cool2:


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Always seems to be a great time when woodbarter members get together. Now where's our southern convention?!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Always seems to be a great time when woodbarter members get together. Now where's our southern convention?!


Congratulations! You have been nominated to organize the first southern woodbarter convention! Contact members local in your area and get a plan together. There are plenty of awesome members in that south central part of the country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Hmm that sounds good besides the fact that my my mill isn't built and there wouldn't be much, but I'll ask around and see and maybe by that time it may be up and running! 


Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Congratulations! You have been nominated to organize the first southern woodbarter convention! Contact members local in your area and get a plan together. There are plenty of awesome members in that south central part of the country.


----------



## Schroedc

Thanks again @Treecycle Hardwoods, I had a great time and was well worth the 450 mile round trip!!Looking forward to another gathering in the fall once show season slows down! Maybe My place again if everyone wants or we can see if we can find another sucker, er, Woodbarter member to host

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Sounds like a good time was had by all! (And there's gotta be more pics than that?!?!?)

Colin, if you host in the fall, I might be able to make my way over for it, depending on my schedule at that time. I start getting really busy again in the fall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Schroedc said:


> Thanks again @Treecycle Hardwoods, I had a great time and was well worth the 450 mile round trip!!Looking forward to another gathering in the fall once show season slows down! Maybe My place again if everyone wants or we can see if we can find another sucker, er, Woodbarter member to host


I am looking forward to it also. I am really stoked about the idea of making a project/pen/item for an exchange. I have a good chunk of ideas going thru my head but will have to settle on one when we decide if it will be a pen trade or what not as we get closer to the fall. I have to say to the rest of the members on the forum that our over whelming consensus is that more member participation is very much desired!!! @rob3232 has offered to set us up with a mill tour where he works if we can get together on a weekday. Collins shop is super cool also and he has offered to host again as well. Just to be fair and not make anyone feel like they couldn't host an event because of lack of cool things to do. The casting demo only required an air compressor and for me it was one of the days highlights. It was super cool and educational. Good food is often accompanied by good fellowship so instead of milling we could do a BBQ and make that a day in itself. Meeting in a local park (if the weather cooperates) could be a super spot for a food based gathering. Any member could put something together for your area it just requires stepping up to the plate and making it happen. I think @woodtickgreg and @davduckman2010 have gotten together, @barry richardson and @shadetree_1 have also from what I remember. All of whom have said it was a blast!! So how big of a gathering can we have in the fall??? The more the merrier!! 


ON A SIDE NOTE I NEED A LITTLE HELP 

I had given everybody who attended a 6x6x2 piece of the cherry burl. After doing come cleaning last night I found that one had been left behind. I sealed it and would be happy to mail off to whom ever left it behind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232

Thanks Greg, I had a great time! Looking foreward to the next get together. Put some feelers out for a pressure pot to cast in. Seems like something I can handle after Scotts awesome demo. Yeah and I be the fool that forgot the cherry burl piece No need to mail it just bring next time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ButchC

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I am looking forward to it also. I am really stoked about the idea of making a project/pen/item for an exchange. I have a good chunk of ideas going thru my head but will have to settle on one when we decide if it will be a pen trade or what not as we get closer to the fall. I have to say to the rest of the members on the forum that our over whelming consensus is that more member participation is very much desired!!! @rob3232 has offered to set us up with a mill tour where he works if we can get together on a weekday. Collins shop is super cool also and he has offered to host again as well. Just to be fair and not make anyone feel like they couldn't host an event because of lack of cool things to do. The casting demo only required an air compressor and for me it was one of the days highlights. It was super cool and educational. Good food is often accompanied by good fellowship so instead of milling we could do a BBQ and make that a day in itself. Meeting in a local park (if the weather cooperates) could be a super spot for a food based gathering. Any member could put something together for your area it just requires stepping up to the plate and making it happen. I think @woodtickgreg and @davduckman2010 have gotten together, @barry richardson and @shadetree_1 have also from what I remember. All of whom have said it was a blast!! So how big of a gathering can we have in the fall??? The more the merrier!!
> 
> 
> ON A SIDE NOTE I NEED A LITTLE HELP
> 
> I had given everybody who attended a 6x6x2 piece of the cherry burl. After doing come cleaning last night I found that one had been left behind. I sealed it and would be happy to mail off to whom ever left it behind.



Ive been looking all over for that! Could you go ahead and send me that as soon as you possibly can? Thanks for finding it for me.


----------

